# The versatile GT 1535 (video)



## Al33 (May 29, 2012)

Just had to make this video to share with all of you, and NO, I do not own stock in nor receive a commission on the sale of GT's. You'll want to watch this in full screen but even so it doesn't show the arrow flight like I had hoped, but you CAN see them. Not one wobbled or fish-tailed. 

<object width="480" height="360"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BGKEvwkHcY0?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BGKEvwkHcY0?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="480" height="360" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## whossbows (May 29, 2012)

good demo al,hard for me to see though


----------



## 2wheelfoster (May 29, 2012)

Great video Al. I got some of those when Drew first started. They are good arrows. We have shot them out of self bows and recurves. Looking to get some more for Jen's new bow!


----------



## gurn (May 29, 2012)

Thanks Al for lettin us in on that.


----------



## T.P. (May 29, 2012)

Mighty fine video, Al!!! Good shootin too!


----------



## John Cooper (May 29, 2012)

Hey Al..... 3 questions ......

1. (my computer don't have sound) What weight bow you shootin?

2. what weight field points are you using??

3. Have you put on some weight since the last time I saw you??    GASP


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (May 29, 2012)

John Cooper said:


> Hey Al..... 3 questions ......
> 
> 1. (my computer don't have sound) What weight bow you shootin?
> 
> ...



He shot every grain he had


----------



## Al33 (May 29, 2012)

John Cooper said:


> Hey Al..... 3 questions ......
> 
> 1. (my computer don't have sound) What weight bow you shootin?
> 
> ...



John, 45# Grizzly shooting the following total point weights: 125, 145, 200, 225, & 300. 

Question 3 answer: Yes, about 15 pounds, and I know I need to lose it plus 5 to 10 more.


----------



## John Cooper (May 30, 2012)

Thanks Al..... How ya been Bud? I also see your shooting is still spot on!!!!!!

Have you dropped in bow weight? I thought (well heck it's been 4-5 years ago ) you were shooting around 60-65 lbs. Course that was at Gerald's shoot way back when.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2012)

Great informative video demonstration Al. Thanks!!!


----------



## Al33 (May 30, 2012)

Thanks guys!! I DO hope it will help some avoid struggling with trying to find the right arrows for their bows and unnecessary expense. I read where so many recommend the 3555's or 5575's for bow weights from 45 to 65 pounds and my first carbons were the 5575's for my mid 60# bows. Yes they worked but I had to add a lot of point weight most of the time. I then bought 3555's which allowed me to shoot less point weight and they flew well for most of my bows, even the heavier ones. I just recently got rid of all the 5575's I had and my 3555's do not get shot much either since I discovered the versatility of these 1535's.



John Cooper said:


> Thanks Al..... How ya been Bud? I also see your shooting is still spot on!!!!!!
> 
> Have you dropped in bow weight? I thought (well heck it's been 4-5 years ago ) you were shooting around 60-65 lbs. Course that was at Gerald's shoot way back when.....



Yes John, I decided to drop down in bow weights after three hand surgeries. I still shoot a couple in the mid 50's but the mid 40's is more than enough for me now.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (May 30, 2012)

Thanks Al.  

Been thinking of switching to carbon but haven't been able to find one which will fly good out of my set up yet.  What is the grain weight per inch (gpi) of the 1535? 

Do you have one 30"+ for me to try on Sunday?


----------



## Jake Allen (May 30, 2012)

Good stuff Al, thanks.

Good spine to work with, and I have good luck tuning 3555's to every
LB or Recurve I am shooting right now.

Mr K: 

15-35 gpi: 7.6, maximum length 30.0"
35-55 gpi: 8.6, maximum length 30.0"
55-75 gpi: 9.3, maximum length 32.0"


----------



## devolve (May 30, 2012)

great video al! you have entirely to much fire wood


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (May 30, 2012)

Thanks so much Mr. H. 

Is that 30" max for the actual  length of the shaft or 30" from V of nock to back of point?


----------



## Jake Allen (May 30, 2012)

You are welcome.

Shaft 30", mostly. The end is cut clean enough to use without having 
to trim the shaft. The insert and nock adds another 3/8" or so.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (May 30, 2012)

That's still going to be a light finished arrow at my draw weight and draw length - @ 440 grains with a 150 gr point, 8" cap wrap, and 4 5" feathers.  Thanks for the info. You prolly saved me some time and headache.  Maybe I'll try the 3555s...


----------



## Jake Allen (May 30, 2012)

Al makes a great point about shooting a light spined carbon.

To add, I really think Carbon Express Heritage shafts are a better carbon arrow. If I did not have so many of these GT Blems, I would be swapped over by now.
I have the found the CX's are tougher, straighter,more gpi and more spine consistent.
CX75 (a little lighter spine than a 15-35), gpi 8.8, .610 spine
CX 90 (between a 15-35 and 35-55) gpi 9.4, .530 spine
CX150 gpi 10.0, .480 spine (these shafts come 32" long)

When Big Jim does not have any GT blems available, he has
the Non Blemished GT's and CX Heritage Shafts priced about the same.

I hazard a guess a CX150 would be a good shaft for you to try Donnie.
If I remember, I will bring a couple to the shoot this weekend.


----------



## dutchman (May 30, 2012)

Heck, I wish I could shoot 3555s outta my stuff, but with my draw length, it wouldn't work too well. If only they made them in 32" shafts.


----------



## Al33 (May 30, 2012)

dutchman said:


> Heck, I wish I could shoot 3555s outta my stuff, but with my draw length, it wouldn't work too well. If only they made them in 32" shafts.



I have often wondered why the different lengths for different spines. I can only guess because they require special tools to cut them and the manufacturers figure they can sell the shorter weaker spines that will not require any shortening.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 30, 2012)

That's pretty neat Al. Have you tried the same with some decent width broadheads?


----------



## Al33 (May 30, 2012)

Barry Duggan said:


> That's pretty neat Al. Have you tried the same with some decent width broadheads?



Just for you Barry.

Good question because we all know that just thinking something will work ain’t good enough. After reading your question I went to work looking through all of my archery stuff for anything I could find to put on the end of the 1535’s for the tests. 

In the first photo are the following: (Note: I weighed these on my grain scale so they may not be exactly what they were when new)

185 gr Magnus
260 gr Landshark
166 gr Eclipse
150 gr WW 3 blade 

I spin tested each one then shot them from 20 yards. I didn’t want to shoot BH’s into my bear target and neither did I bother to video them so you will just have to take my word for it. They all flew without any noticeable problems with the exception of the 185 gr Magnus which seemed to hit left. It's the one low left in first group pic. I shot it again and again it hit left but not low.

More test and pic's coming in another post.


----------



## Al33 (May 30, 2012)

I took the heads off and replaced them with the following:

130 gr 3 blade Wasp (remember those)
190 gr Tree Shark (is that wide enough for ya?)
140 gr ? 2blade with bleeder blades
94 gr 4 blade Muzzy (just for funzies)

As one might expect, the 94 grain Muzzy was way too light for my trad bow/arrow set-up and it flew all over the place. I shot it twice more with the same unpredictable results.

The Tree Shark hit low and I shot it two more times with better results but the good thing is it looked good heading to the target as the others did with the exception of the 94 gr Muzzy.

I am more confident than ever that these 1535's will handle the bigger heads shooting them from my 45# Bear Grizzly. Will they do the same for my other heavier bows, I believe so, but that too will have to be put to the test.


----------



## T.P. (May 30, 2012)

Is the 140 not a Bear Razorhead?


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks Al, for letting me try out the 1535's in several different point weights at the June shoot. The 4 bows I have are 39# to 45#, so I'll be watching for Big Jim to get some more 1535 blems. Dave


----------



## Al33 (Jun 4, 2012)

Blairsville-Dave said:


> Thanks Al, for letting me try out the 1535's in several different point weights at the June shoot. The 4 bows I have are 39# to 45#, so I'll be watching for Big Jim to get some more 1535 blems. Dave



My pleasure Dave. Great seeing you again!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jan 19, 2013)

Al I dug this up because I am about to start tuning up my Coastal Bend take down. Did you leave the shafts at full length? Did you have to use any brass inserts?


----------



## Al33 (Jan 19, 2013)

acchyper said:


> Al I dug this up because I am about to start tuning up my Coastal Bend take down. Did you leave the shafts at full length? Did you have to use any brass inserts?



Allen, I leave mine at full length but you can of course cut them if needed. Just got off the phone with Crispen and he tried some he had out of his Browning Nomad (#?) and they shot like darts. I think he said they had been cut to 26.5" but will let him give the details. He shot both 100 gr and 125 gr points.

As far as the 100 gr inserts I shoot them both with and without but usually have 200-225 grains for total point weight. I have found the point weight can vary a lot and still shoot well out of most of my bows. You really do not need the brass inserts if you are going to use heavier points but give the 125's a chance before trying heavier points. If the total arrow weight is too light for your bow you can of course add more weight with inserts or heavier points. Good luck, I think you will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jan 19, 2013)

I am pulling about 42 pounds at my draw length. I want to try and tune the bow to shoot 175 grain Tiger Sharks without the brass inserts. I know it all depends on what bare shaft tuning tells me.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 19, 2013)

acchyper said:


> I am pulling about 42 pounds at my draw length. I want to try and tune the bow to shoot 175 grain Tiger Sharks without the brass inserts. I know it all depends on what bare shaft tuning tells me.



I'm betting they will fly well at full length without any added weight. Anxious to see how this turns out.


----------

